# Need a doctor in Vancouver open to medical marijuana



## dopewear (Oct 14, 2010)

Please message me a number to a doctor in vancouver open to the idea of medical marijuana. I have 3 or more symptoms that warrant the use of it, but cannot find a doctor that does not laugh at the idea of using marijuana as medication. Names and numbers would help, if anyone would like to get in touch pm me, I can give you a number to call me at so we can speak farther about it.
-Thanks


----------

